# BAKS - September 2013 - Details



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It's been booked since April, but we've been waiting to hear back from a sponsor.

Anyway, our September meet will be on 22nd September, same venue as our April meeting.










More info on the website.

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Get in, start my birthday holiday then, shall get signed up soon!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Stoked. 

I call dibs on 4 yellow terribs.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> Stoked.
> 
> I call dibs on 4 yellow terribs.


I'm pretty sure there will be some cracking terribs. I think there were a couple of tables of them at the meet earlier this year :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, there were yellow and orange terribs there, no idea if there will be again but fingers crossed.

We've already had more interest from breeders than for the April meet though, so fingers crossed there may be even more choice this time around. We may have to reduce the size of the tables though, just so there are enough to go around. lol

There's talk of holding a brom mounting demo too, as well as an information point that will be manned throughout the meating with knowledgable people that you can chat too for advice and tips. Also the main bar will be open selling beverages (they do some nice beer there. lol) and also filled rolls for anybody who gets peckish. The bar in the actual hall will be closed though as the takings on the bar in April weren't enough to justify the cost of staffing it for us. 

I for one am really looking forward to it! Now we have the date fixed, I'll send out membership proof to those who signed up recently. Remember, if you have gold from April or earlier this year you don't have to pay any more. If however you joined and paid your sub in 2012 then you will need to get a silver account sub to cover this meeting.

Oh and sorry for the delay, issue 2 of our newsletter is nearly ready, and will be free to download including to bronze members, so those of you who joined last year can still get a 2nd issue of the newsletter as promised. We'll try to get issue 3 out a bit faster.

Nearly forgot, don't forget that BAKS meetings are family friendly! We had some children come with their parents in September, they behaved brilliantly and seemed to enjoy the little colouring competition we had.

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

now i've got 3months of trying to convince myself i wont come away with anything and not pull out the "well, it is my birthday and if we knock down that wall.."


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've just been contacted to suggest we change the date, because the IHS are having a breeders meeting on 22nd too.

Unfortunately our venue has been booked and paid for since the April meeting, and at this late a date would be a pain to try to rearrange everything, especially in a month packed with different meetings (SWARE, HAMM, IHS....).

So instead, I have a suggestion. IHS meetings start in the morning, BAKS meetings start at 13:30hrs. So if you are traveling a long way down from the north, or a long way up from the south, you could probably time it to make it to both in the one day, thus saving on fuel costs and making for a day out. : victory:

Table holders, well I don't think many of those who were at BAKS in April, and last year, actually have tables at Donnington etc, so I wouldn't think it would effect BAKS that badly variety wise.

I hope that this puts to rest any fears, and possibly offers a solution for those who don't like the idea of having to chose between the 2. : victory:

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

In all honesty, I will definitely be at this show to purchase terribs. if anyone who reads this who will have either yellow or orange terribs at the show then let me know.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Issue 2 of our newsletter is now up on the site!

Also we'll be at the Exotic Pet Awareness Day tomorrow: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Exotic-Pet-Awareness-Day/530384730347070. Hope to see some of you there (we'll be discounting our silver subscription for folks who sign up at the awareness day for anybody not signed up yet who wants to.).

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just 7 weeks until the next BAKS meeting now folks!

Don't forget to get in touch soon if you want to book a table, and that members are entitled to claim one free table as a part of membership (must have been a member by 7 days before meetings though).

Don't worry if you want to go to Doncaster too, BAKS doesn't start until 1:30pm! Plenty of time to get back down from Donny in the morning. : victory:: victory:

Oh and this time around, the venue are planning to make us some yummy rolls etc that we can buy from the bar to keep hunger at bay, as well as soft drinks, hot drinks and uhm yeah alcaholic drinks for those old enough who aren't driving (please drink responsibly. lol).

As always we'll also have a coloring table set up for the kids, we just ask that you keep an eye on them. :2thumb: We'll also have an information/advice point, and may be staging a bromeliad mounting demonstration.

Naturally we will have our usual free prize draw for members, along with a raffle, tombola etc, with brilliant prizes supplied by our sponsors (which now include DMS-Vivaria, wonder what they'll be putting up as a prize eh? :whistling2.

Don't forget, we also welcome small reptiles, along with invertebrates. So long as you're not a commercial trader and they are captive bred by yourself. :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Although I could not make it in Apr, I vote we exempt Mr Jodes for the prize entry, can't have him taking 2 vivs can we :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade, just some heads up, what time do table holders have to be there for? I'm at Donny in the morning you see and need to start making some plans. I was kinda guttered earlier in the year as I wanted to be part of all things smurfy.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

fingers crossed i shall be there in september, shall be driving up from deep cornwall (if i'd known earlier bout donny, i'd have popped up Leeds the week before and then done donny and baks). the missus asked me what i want for my birthday and then remembered we were going to this lol:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

then the fun of figuring out who is who begins, you'll all know me, i'm the kid who looks like meatloaf


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> then the fun of figuring out who is who begins, you'll all know me, i'm the kid who looks like meatloaf


guys don't temp me to get my crayons out again... we all know what happened before.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh shish, not again. lol Sorry to be a spoilsport, but I don't have blue hair any more though. lol It shocked folks last time around that it was my natural colour. lol Oh yeah, and I can't be doing with P!nk. lol I gave my ticket to our oldest daughter, then the concert was cancelled and she decided she couldn't do another date, despite the fact that 2 weeks before they had added a 2nd date at the O2 in London...... I wont even play her music now, I wont go into why though. lol Oh yeah, and that's our old logo, we changed it... lmao

Right, set up time is between 12:30 and 1:25pm, so should be long enough to get down. 

Meefloaf, trust me when I say I saw Meatloaf on his retirement tour, if you look like he does now, best book your nursing home room already..... I was terrified that he was going to keel over on stage (yeah I know, nothing new there... lol) at any moment.

Oh yeah, just to remind people. Because we don't charge for tables we also don't give "free entry" for folks helping on tables. Anybody who attends MUST join BAKS. Also if you attended the last meeting in April with a silver membership (including signing up for one on the door) you'll need to pay entry for this one (£3 on the door for 2013 silver members). If however you got gold membership for/at the April meeting (or silver but didn't attend) you just have to register for the meeting on the door. Either way we already have the details we need for you, so can process and get you in faster. First timers will take us a little longer unless you sign up online, so we'll try to run a 2 queue system to keep things moving quickly. 

I for one am really looking forward to this meeting. We've learned loads from our first 2 meetings, so we're hoping that improvements we've been working on will be good ones. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> In all honesty, I will definitely be at this show to purchase terribs. if anyone who reads this who will have either yellow or orange terribs at the show then let me know.


Get in touch with Ty aka Dendros as he`ll most likely have what your after.


Mike


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Ill be back from the states by then, so ill be looking forward to going again.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Ade, shame about pink... I was going to print you a Tshirt especially for on the day boooo?!

Problem is I have to get to doncaster in the morning for around 9ish, then get down to cannock. Were looking at a round trip of 300 miles. Week before I'm in Hamm so got a heavy schedule on the cards. Try to be there and do all that... sept is always the best month of the year for all things herpy so will do my rudy best!

Silver/gold just make one flat membership lol!! One flat fee and one flat ruling muhahah' Life is too complex as it is. When is the final date before we have to let you know if we can account for a table?

Will be good to finally meet all you froggy peeps. 

TS'


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Final date bud is the 22nd September. Venue was booked and paid for back in April. Sadly sometimes it's just not possible to avoid an overlap with some reptile meeting/show somewhere in Europe.

As to a flat membership, no. It may simplify things, but in this climate folks want things as cheap as they can get, which means if they plan to attend just one meeting in a year they want a cheaper rate. It's pretty simple anyway, you don't want to attend any meetings you get bronze and pay nothing, you want to attend one meeting a year you get silver, you want 2 meetings a year you get gold. At the moment the gold option is turned off to avoid confusion as there's only 1 more meeting this year, once this meeting is done with both will become available again, and membership numbers will move to the 2014 designation.

Heck, we're even looking into ways to save our members even more money..

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ok what happens if some illiterate peanut hits the silver membership in march, goes to the show in april and turns up at the doors in september? Not having a bash, but from experience, what is clear to us may not be clear to others. I know you mean well and have done a sterling job with BAKS but if someone cant afford the measly full gold signup then why keep such expensive animals. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

They pay the members entrance price, rather than having to pay full membership. Simples.

Thank you for your suggestions, however we don't agree. Most people would rather not be treated like muppets when the other option is saving money.

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> They pay the members entrance price, rather than having to pay full membership. Simples.


In time though, your going to get someone turn up and have a hissy


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, the committee have just finished voting, and we have some good news for those of you who have IHS or CREAKS memberships.

We will now be offering a £2 discount (from our on the door sign up sub) on membership to those signing up on the door of our meetings who hold a current and valid CREAKS or IHS membership card, including IHS affiliate memberships from attending Doncaster. 

This effectively means that members of these societies can sign up for membership to BAKS for £1 less than the cost of signing up via our website! Sorry though folks, we can't apply this discount to existing memberships. : victory:
​


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i signed up on the ol website, not got the option to join the club yet tho


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> i signed up on the ol website, not got the option to join the club yet tho


PMd you bud.

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Can someone answer the following Q's please... I'm being lazy but may help others when a reply comes in.

What time does it open / close
Is there parking at the venue
Are there any demos

Gratz!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Doors open at 1.30pm due to the cleaners being in in the morning sorting the place out from them having functions the night before.
Table holders can get in from 12 noon to get set up.
There is no set finishing time, but normally doors close when everyone has finished.
It will depend obviously on how many are there.
I forget what time we finished up last time.
There is loads of parking space at the rear of the venue.
Not sure about demos.
Last time there was a demo on setting up a viv but truth be told it`s very very time consuming and I don`t know that it will be repeated.


Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Cheers Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i can't actually wait, the great thing is, starts my birthday week off from work, i'll be the guy pacing the car park checking the time.......tomorrow lol


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Mike, can you recommend any hardy broms that can withstand high temps and drier conditions that you can bring with you on the day?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

you've got a fair way to come Joe - how far is baks from you?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

270miles give or take, bout 4-5hrs drive. after as a 17yr old getting myself on several national express coaches (i like to call them "moving tin cans of death and excrement") for 12hrs to Leeds, this does not phase me lol and i'm not the one driving aha


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

now that's dedication


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

only option you have when living in cornwall i'm afraid, it's been a nightmare getting these builds done. I mean, i cant just pop down to the local rep shop and pick through a pile of amazing wood, one day we drove 125miles rounds cornwall in search of some at the shops, they had animals and the basics, but nothing amazing. so alot has been me timing deliveries around me and the missus work schedules and obviously with some wood i've had to order in, not being able to just pick it up.

bloke at work is dreaming of opening a rep shop etc, if he does one day, i'll follow him and make sure we buy loads in, there just isn't that one or two great shops to visit. i'm not running down the one's that exists, they were helpful and i managed to pick up some good pieces, just, you know

there is one group on facebook called K.E.E.P, but it's mainly snakes, beardies etc


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> only option you have when living in cornwall i'm afraid, it's been a nightmare getting these builds done. *I mean, i cant just pop down to the local rep shop and pick through a pile of amazing wood, one day we drove 125miles rounds cornwall in search of some at the shops, they had animals and the basics, but nothing amazing. so alot has been me timing deliveries around me and the missus work schedules and obviously with some wood i've had to order in, not being able to just pick it up.*
> 
> bloke at work is dreaming of opening a rep shop etc, if he does one day, i'll follow him and make sure we buy loads in, there just isn't that one or two great shops to visit. i'm not running down the one's that exists, they were helpful and i managed to pick up some good pieces, just, you know
> 
> there is one group on facebook called K.E.E.P, but it's mainly snakes, beardies etc


The boyf and I dug up an amazing root clump this morning, from a very, very old honeysuckle plant in the garden. Properly dried and cured, it would look *incredible* in a tank, but as the boyf (rightly, unfortunately) pointed out, I don't have any new tanks planned, or any space for said tanks, so we chucked it. Which I am happy about. Really.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so you can use honeysuckle eh, what about jasmine ? i may buy some and purposely shape it's growth hmmm

as for no space, just stick the tv on the coffee table


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> so you can use honeysuckle eh, what about jasmine ? i may buy some and purposely shape it's growth hmmm
> 
> as for no space, just stick the tv on the coffee table


Lol- I don't have a TV. Not sure about jasmine, to be honest- I'll try and find out.

EDIT: This is a bit off-topic though, really- let's talk about it elsewhere.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol- I don't have a TV. Not sure about jasmine, to be honest- I'll try and find out.


what about a nice new wall feature, just knock bit through here...:lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Mike, can you recommend any hardy broms that can withstand high temps and drier conditions that you can bring with you on the day?


It`s hard to say James.
Most broms can handle the heat simply because of where they come from.
But many like shade rather than full on sun and many also like to be dry most of the time apart from some water in the axils.
The biggest problem with broms in the viv is being kept too wet where they rot and die.
They need a dry spell between mistings where the leaves can dry off properly.
This is where hand misting can be better because you can choose to spray a brom or leave it alone.
Misting systems just wet everything, so more care is needed with settings and nozzle positioning to allow them that dry spell.
So probably the best answer I can give is that heat isn`t an issue.
A dry brom (apart from water in the axils) will probably be a very happy brom.
They are so varied in their individual requirements it`s unreal.
There are of course some sites which give good advice on the needs of particular broms which can be a big help.
Basic Culture - Collecting Bromeliads and Orchids in Florida


Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> 270miles give or take, bout 4-5hrs drive. after as a 17yr old getting myself on several national express coaches (i like to call them "moving tin cans of death and excrement") for 12hrs to Leeds, this does not phase me lol and i'm not the one driving aha


I`ve a 10 hour drive and 430 miles each way if that makes you feel any better lol.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> I`ve a 10 hour drive and 430 miles each way if that makes you feel any better lol.
> 
> Mike


a little bit fella lol, be nice to just go sleep and be there eh


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It`s not all bad though.
I`m usually down on the Saturday and pop round to Dartfrog and meet up with other keepers which makes it more worthwhile.
And then of course on the Sunday it`s all go trying to keep up with everything that's going on and catching up with people.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Doors open at 1.30pm due to the cleaners being in in the morning sorting the place out from them having functions the night before.
> *Table holders can get in from 12 noon to get set up.*
> There is no set finishing time, but normally doors close when everyone has finished.
> It will depend obviously on how many are there.
> ...


12:30 if they don't want to help laying out tables, or don't mind hanging around. :lol2:

Finishing tends to be, well, when pretty much everybody has left.

I don't know about demos either, depends upon the generosity of those who attend really. There was talk of having a demo on mounting bromeliads, but obviously we'd need somebody to donate broms and stuff to mount them on to do this.:whistling2: Even then we'd be limited on the methods we could demonstrate as can't really be using a drill in the middle of a busy room, safety first and all that, not to mention terrifying any poor phibs nearby! :gasp:

We're unlikely to repeat the viv decorating demo to be honest, it tied me up completely pretty much for the whole meeting last time. Not an ideal thing really.

There will however be an 'information point' with various people manning it throughout the meeting. So if you need any help or advice that'll be where to go. If it's the wrong person for the advice you need they'll just fetch the right person for you and do a swap. :lol2:

For anybody looking for vivs, there will be a limited number of glass vivs there on the day. The best bet though is to order one in advance from DMS Vivaria who will have a table there.

I'll give more info on what you can expect there once I have it myself. As always it's not that easy finding out these things ahead of time. :lol2: So far what we can tell you is that there will definitely be some exotic slugs and snails, flower beetle grubs, scorpions and assassin bug nymphs.... Yeah, I know, odd for an amphibian meeting. :lol2: We're also pretty certain that there will be a variety of caudates, poison dart frogs.... Oh yeah and plants including bromeliads, live foods, decor, substrate etc..

Oh and my wife just asked me to remind you all that there is a licensed bar serving alcoholic beverages, soft drinks, tea, coffee and they did say they were going to make some rolls up for us this time around to help keep the hunger monster away.:mf_dribble:

Kirsty (my wife) will naturally be doing her usual fundraising stuff, proceeds from which go to paying for everything for the meetings. We have more of those sexy alloy salamander/newt bottle opener keyrings this time around.... Oh yeah, and doubtless there will be a cheese prize for some lucky person/persons. :lol2:

Thing is, none of that is the important things that will be there. What will be there that is of prime importance is lots of amphibian lovers wanting to chat and meet other phib lovers. : victory:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> Oh and my wife just asked me to remind you all that there is a licensed bar serving alcoholic beverages, soft drinks, tea, coffee and they did say *they were going to make some rolls up for us this time around to help keep the hunger monster away*. :2thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah, and doubtless there will be a cheese prize for some lucky person/persons. :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me.


Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Sounds good to me guys (and gals). I'll be open, not expecting too much as I know it's early days and most what I've read is about darts etc... so I'll be coming to scope the place out and hopefully next year I can widen the choice with some great hylids. What will be good is putting a face to name and all that. Supporting a worthy cause and not lining the pockets. After all, behind our avatars lays a genuine person who of course is passionate about their frogs (and snails, and slugs, and flower grubs) 'blugh'.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Get in touch with Ty aka Dendros as he`ll most likely have what your after.
> 
> 
> Mike



I just had a look through the member list, i couldn't find him. could you point me in the direction of his profile please? 

If there are others that anyone knows that are bringing yellow or orange terribs, could you pm me and i will look to contact them  

cheers guys


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> I just had a look through the member list, i couldn't find him. could you point me in the direction of his profile please?
> 
> If there are others that anyone knows that are bringing yellow or orange terribs, could you pm me and i will look to contact them
> 
> cheers guys


Ty isn't going to be at BAKS bud this time around. Watch this space though, we MAY have somebody else there with terribs.

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome cheers mate, I am looking for 4 :2thumb:

I will post a wanted in the classifieds too.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

HI Plasma.
I did get in touch with Ty recently about Terribs for you but unfortunately
as Ade says Ty won`t be having a table as he doesn`t have enough youngsters to sell this time around.
But I`m sure there will be someone with some to spare.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you, I hope there will be too. I thought they are quite popular but there wasnt a sniff of them at sware and it is 50/50 for baks. I will be getting there first thing to nab any.

Tbh, I love leucs as well, equllay as much as terribs, so if I don't find terribs I will come away with a larger group of leucs so I won't be coming away empty handed. You will just see me camping by the door before opening then running around the tables, I will not be leaving there with no frogs :lol2:

Just out of interest, where is Ty located?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ty lives over Nottingham way.
It seems that Terribs are in short supply at the minute but we can keep our fingers crossed for you.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

boom! thats me and the missus signed and paid up membership now, sorry for it taking so long, her car has been a reet :censor: so didnt want to sign up and break me little heart lol lucky for me it passed its MOT the other daym whilst it may never reach over 80mph, we'll get there hopefully now :mf_dribble:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> boom! thats me and the missus signed and paid up membership now, sorry for it taking so long, her car has been a reet :censor: so didnt want to sign up and break me little heart lol lucky for me it passed its MOT the other daym whilst it may never reach over 80mph, we'll get there hopefully now :mf_dribble:


Great news.
Make sure you say hi when your there.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ditto. The whole point of BAKS is that it's meant to get keepers actually meeting up and talking face to face instead of walking in, buying stuff and bailing. Plus, I really need to see if you do infact look like Meatloaf........


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Couple of questions I can't see answered elsewhere.

Do I get a physical ticket now I'm subscribed, or am I just "on the list"? Are the stalls cash only or is card taken, if not are there cash machines there and are they free?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Looks like Matt is planing on flashing his cash


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Great news.
> Make sure you say hi when your there.
> 
> 
> Mike


If you're still bringing the FBTs for me, could you pm me your number so we can arrange a hookup, so to speak!


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Looks like Matt is planing on flashing his cash


Hah I wish, if it were after pay day, maybe, but you never know!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

mattbeighton said:


> If you're still bringing the FBTs for me, could you pm me your number so we can arrange a hookup, so to speak!


I've not heard from Chris to say if he'd done the deal with you. I'll text him in a minute to see what he's doing.
There are no tickets I'm afraid but you are on a safe list to keep the death squad of Jonny and Adam away from you :lol2:.
All sales are usually cash but there will be machines in the area but as I don't know the area I can't say where.



Mike


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> I've not heard from Chris to say if he'd done the deal with you. I'll text him in a minute to see what he's doing.
> There are no tickets I'm afraid but you are on a safe list to keep the death squad of Jonny and Adam away from you :lol2:.
> All sales are usually cash but there will be machines in the area but as I don't know the area I can't say where.
> 
> ...


Excellent cheers. I'll be sending him payment this weekend after I've dropped some money into the bank.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> Plus, I really need to see if you do infact look like Meatloaf........


You have it wrong Jonny, it's Meatloaf who looks like him :lol2:


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> the death squad of Jonny and Adam


I'm the chap on the left............


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> I'm the chap on the left............
> 
> image


Are you sure, I do believe I am the taller one. Mind you I am not sure you would be able to shoehorn me into that costum. :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

mattbeighton said:


> Couple of questions I can't see answered elsewhere.
> 
> Do I get a physical ticket now I'm subscribed, or am I just "on the list"? Are the stalls cash only or is card taken, if not are there cash machines there and are they free?


I'll email proofs of membership to you soon Matt, it's a manual process so I'm not always that fast doing it. :lol2: The truth is you don't actually NEED them anyway, as Mike says we have a full list of members and what meetings they have attended and are entitled to attend on the door.

Once you sign up, you remain a member even once your sub runs out, it's just your meeting entitlement that is used or runs out. So basically membership is lifetime membership, you just have to renew your sub periodically in order to attend meetings, heck the only reason we have subs is so we can cover costs. :2thumb:

As Mike also said, all tables are cash only, although some folks may organise trades if you arrange in advance, or let you buy ahead of the day using PayPal to collect at BAKS. We encourage folks to think outside of the traditional idea of pay money, get phibs. To this end, ANY member can turn up with phibs to trade on the day, so long as they are CB and it's within the rules. Tables just make this more convenient, there is usually some space though where folks can put phibs/items they want to sell/trade to other members, or even ask a table holder if they can sort them for them.

As to a cash machine, the closest one is on the Shell Garage by the Longford Island, a 10 minute walk if that, an even shorter car ride. The first time we booked I had to actually dash there, on foot, to draw the money out for the room hire as we'd only gone to view. :lol2: That's how close it is. Cannock town centre itself is within walking distance, where you have all of the usual banks, along with a Tesco (a bit further, more of a car thing), Sainsburys (probably better to drive again), Asda (walking distance) and Morrisons (walking distance, you pass it in fact if you are walking from Cannock rail station. lol) . There's also a McDonalds, pizza hut etc nearby on the Longford Island.

Any more info you need about what there is locally, just ask. I used to actually work in Cannock at the hospital, so know the area well enough. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> I'm the chap on the left............
> 
> image


Pah, I have a REAL photo of the 2 of you standing guard! :Na_Na_Na_Na:










The odd thing was, they decided to guard a featureless section of wall.... :lol2:

Whilst I am posting pics I've posted before, I love this one as it shows just how much of a social thing BAKS is:-










Sure there are folks selling and buying, but there are more folks stood in groups chatting, and that is what I LOVE! 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Pah, I have a REAL photo of the 2 of you standing guard! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And I'm _still_ the one on the left lol. Although I have more hair now and more tattoos I think.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Cheers Ade, I'll pick up cash on the way I think. I'm off to an event in Oadby tomorrow that advertised with reptiles etc but actually only sells inverts. Hoping not to spend all my pennies on new sticks or a praying mantis setup.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> Cheers Ade, I'll pick up cash on the way I think. I'm off to an event in Oadby tomorrow that advertised with reptiles etc but actually only sells inverts. Hoping not to spend all my pennies on new sticks or a praying mantis setup.


If you are after a viv for a praying mantis Dale from DMS should be bringing some invert vivs to BAKS that will do the job.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> If you are after a viv for a praying mantis Dale from DMS should be bringing some invert vivs to BAKS that will do the job.


Oh no! Any idea roughly how much?!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> I used to actually work in Cannock at the hospital, so know the area well enough. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


 
He was an inmate :lol2:.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Plus, I really need to see if you do infact look like Meatloaf........


this was taken from an 80's night i attended ooh god, 8yrs or so ago lol so young, just lost a fair bit of the gut from then and a lil hair


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Matt if it`s of any interest I`ve a new 30x30x30 exo terra with hood here which was only used for a month as a temp home if your interested.


Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ade, I'm going to throw something in the mix here. As Baks has gained interest over the past 18 months, where do you see it going? What are the long term plans for the society as a whole? I've always drooled over frog day in NY as each year I see some pretty epic photos and it seems to be growing with ease each and every year.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't have long term plans for it yet, mainly because although I founded BAKS I don't see it as mine personally. BAKS belongs to it's members and it's committee. My vision for it though would be to see it become somewhat akin to Dendrobatidae Nederlands, on the flip side odd as it sounds I don't want to see the meetings become anything like theirs. I like our small and friendly meetings, and would rather run more through the year with a max capacity to fit everybody in over time, or even running them over a full weekend, rather than have a couple of HUGE meetings fitting 1000s of people into a huge hall over a few hours. How the heck do you socialise in a hall with 3000 other people all jostling to get at tables first? :lol2: In the long term, I want to see BAKS become autonomous of any individual person. Not that I want to let go of it. :lol2:

In the mid term, where my vision still counts more, I want to direct BAKS to expanding hugely on the social side and also the educational side of meetings. I'd love one day to hold events like viv decorating contests, quizes etc during our meetings. For this to work though, we're going to need our members to want to put that kind of effort in. The real world isn't Hollywood, if you build it they might not actually want to come. :lol2:

They're my personal visions for BAKS. How it actually evolves though will be up to our members, not me. 

Mike bud, Cannock hospital is a general hospital, they don't have inmates. :Na_Na_Na_Na: That said, I was working there as a staff nurse on a ward for the elderly mentally ill, that was owned and run by a completely different hospital. :whistling2:

Meefloaf, I am pleased to see that when you say you look a bit like Meatloaf you mean how he USED to look, not how he looks now. :lol2: He'll always be a legend in my memories, for who he was though not the elderly gentleman that he is now. We went to see his last at bat tour at the LG in brum, the first half I thought they'd got some tribute act in doing karaoke. Second half was better, but he still showed why he's retired very clearly. For one thing he's developed the same essential tremor in one hand that my mother and myself have. I'm not sure who wanted to cry more, Meatloaf or me. :'( His last song though that he performed there was epic, he really put his heart into it, and probably risked not been able to continue the tour just to get that one song out how he used to. Legend. Way off topic, but heh. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> I was working there as a staff nurse on a ward for the elderly mentally ill, that was owned and run by a completely different hospital. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ade


 
Close enough lmao.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

if BAKS does grow (and hopefully it does), would regional sections be an idea ? obviously in regional terms you could have monthly meets, and then 3 (4months apart) big BAKS meetings a year where all the regionals come together etc.

for me a regional one would obviously help, we've got a lil group in cornwall atm but it's mainly lizards and snakes like.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> Oh no! Any idea roughly how much?!


No sure depends on the size. He had a cracking one perfect for a mantid with a mesh top and little sliding doors. I will ask him to post or PM you.


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here you go adam my invert viv lol.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> if BAKS does grow (and hopefully it does), would regional sections be an idea ? obviously in regional terms you could have monthly meets, and then 3 (4months apart) big BAKS meetings a year where all the regionals come together etc.
> 
> for me a regional one would obviously help, we've got a lil group in cornwall atm but it's mainly lizards and snakes like.


We've actually looked into this already. Sadly everybody wants to come to these things, nobody wants to do the work setting them up, and few want to pay out of their own pockets to get things started in the first place. We could get folks willing to supervise the organising, but not to actually go out and hunt for venues etc. It's really simple to do, but does involve a lot of leg work and phoning around.

What we wanted to do was to hold 1 big central meeting here in the midlands once a year (we're perfectly place for the entire country, with good motorway and rail links), and then hold smaller regional meetings for the south, midlands and north. Dividing the society into BAKS North, BAKS Central and BAKS South, each with it's own sub committee, with perhaps a member or 2 from each sub committee making up the overall BAKS committee. End of the day, to hold regional meetings you need people in that region to do the travelling and calling, and yes initially the paying.

It's not going to happen though it seems.

The down side with regional meetings though is, the amphibian niche isn't all that big, so splitting us into 3 would make for tiny regional meetings. There'd be a risk of ending up with 3 rather naff and pointless meetings that cound't even pay for themselves.

So one day, maybe, but right now there are too many reasons that it can't be done. What CAN be done though is for BAKS members to use BAKS as a means to meet other keepers in their area, and perhaps organise BAKS house/pub meets. Heck, some of us tend to meet up at mine on the Saturday night before BAKS. It's just Adam, Mike and me though that is. I don't have the room to fit more in. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

DmsVivaria said:


> imageHere you go adam my invert viv lol.


How much are they mate?


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

mattbeighton said:


> How much are they mate?


that is down to size, but for the one in the picture that is 20x20x30cm £20.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

DmsVivaria said:


> that is down to size, but for the one in the picture that is 20x20x30cm £20.


Not bad at all. Will you have any 30x30x40 with you on the day? Not sure if I'll need one, depends what I see today, but might pick one up if I find something nice.


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

trying to use the day to promote my products so i may have one. the size you asked about would be £30.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'll be honest, i'm rather excited, cannot wait to have a look around at frogs i've never seen, chat to some of THE most helpful people i've ever known and spend the missus money as she'll owe me a b-day present:mf_dribble:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You're excited, I'm terrified hoping we have enough variety amongst the table holders to keep everybody coming happy! :gasp::blowup:

Nervous? Me?

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

just nip to sainsburys and put on a table of their finest cheese


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> just nip to sainsburys and put on a table of their finest cheese


There will be cheese, oh yes, there will be cheese.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> There will be cheese, oh yes, there will be cheese.


Me and Jonny won't be fetching it!:lol2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

RESULT!!

I emailed dart frog on Thursday evening to ask about his netted form leucs which are gorgeous. He replied to tell me that he is in fact on his way to HAMM and he will let me know about availability on tuesday. 
I very cheekily asked what i would have to do to convince him to bring back a group of 4 terribs andd...he responded and asked what morph i would like :no1:

Just an email informing me that he has a group of 4 decent sized yellow terribs, and within in my budget :no1:

When i meet marc, i will have to refrain from giving him a hug :lol2:


i would like to thank mike, as he has been searching for me as well and like i said in the pm, i really appreciate it


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

this is awesome news


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

mattbeighton said:


> Not bad at all. Will you have any 30x30x40 with you on the day? Not sure if I'll need one, depends what I see today, but might pick one up if I find something nice.


Ended up buying some silk moth cocoons. No leaf insects there that I wanted


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You want the BTS show for stuff like leaf insects. They have TONS of different phasmids and other inverts at it. :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Only 4 sleeps now until BAKS meeting day!

If you still need to book a table, some things you need to know:-

If you aren't already a member of BAKS then you must join and book before midnight tomorrow (Thursday) night. We wont accept new member bookings after this.

If you are an existing member of BAKS, you can request a table right up until midnight on Friday night, no later than this though as we need to plan the table layout etc in plenty of time.

Please note though that we can now only take a small number of single table bookings. Space is now at a premium, so we just can't give anybody more than 1 table who hasn't already booked.

Finally anybody cancelling their table booking after today, or who just doesn't show up on the day, will be added to a "black list" where if they wish to book tables at future meetings they will be charged a table booking fee. This will obviously not apply in exceptional circumstances where the BAKS committee reserve the right to not apply this policy. Been terrified of cheese is NOT an exceptional circumstance. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Man/woman up and face the cheese! Turophobia can be overcome. :lol2: The BAKS committee are turophiles, and that is the end of it. :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't know travel plans yet (may drive up sat, hotel etc) but I'll do doubt be at the venue early, if anyone needs a hand like


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

should be there @2ish having done a round trip from sheffield > doncaster > cannock. Looking forward to see all you ugly mugs  mrs is now coming to keep me grounded. Need a few purchases, mainly plants as I am being good this year.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> Don't know travel plans yet (may drive up sat, hotel etc) but I'll do doubt be at the venue early, if anyone needs a hand like


Just don't get there before 12 bud, as if you do you'll be sat on the car park as even we wont be there before then. :lol2:



Terrarium Supplies said:


> should be there @2ish having done a round trip from sheffield > doncaster > cannock. Looking forward to see all you ugly mugs  mrs is now coming to keep me grounded. Need a few purchases, mainly plants as I am being good this year.


Looks like there are going to be plenty of plants there bud. :whistling2:

I'll be been very good this time around. No money to spend if I wanted to. :bash: Gotta love it when BAKS falls on the same week as our monthly rent week.... :censor:

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

on the satellite image, is the venue on the left hand side of the road across from the row of houses ?

and i shall try not to get there silly early, as i said, i'll probably be there as most arrive tho lol i'm one of those guys who likes to allow time for anything that may hold me up like, although if we stay in the hotel, not much need as its walking distance


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's the one bud yup. 

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`m just thinking that there is no harm in us being there a little early.
After all there is a bar on the premises which we could sit in for an hour for a bit of banter before open doors.
Or is the bar closed until 12 too Ade ?
If we can`t sit in the bar there`s always the car park, weather permitting lol.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> I`m just thinking that there is no harm in us being there a little early.
> After all there is a bar on the premises which we could sit in for an hour for a bit of banter before open doors.
> Or is the bar closed until 12 too Ade ?
> If we can`t sit in the bar there`s always the car park, weather permitting lol.
> ...


sitting on a bench in a carpark in the midlands drinking a bottle of frosty jacks on a sunday morning ?

we've all been there right?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> sitting on a bench in a carpark in the midlands drinking a bottle of frosty jacks on a sunday morning ?
> 
> we've all been there right?


Except if memory serves me there`s no benches lol.
We could sit all the cars side by side and roll the windows down and just shout through to each other lmao.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Except if memory serves me there`s no benches lol.
> We could sit all the cars side by side and roll the windows down and just shout through to each other lmao.
> 
> Mike


A row of cars with steamed up windows! We all been there, haven't we?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone need a Lift to the B.A.K.S meet, two spare seats give me a shout.

the cost of these seats is a cupper at the meet.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You're welcome to sit in the bar or car park Mike. The rest of us though will be sat in the McDonalds again having some lunch. lol

Oh and nope, I don't even know what frosty jacks is? As to been in a car with steamy windows, isn't that a Tina Turner track? lol

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

If you buy a litre of frosty jacks you'll get 4 free


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nearly forgot, we now can't take any table requests from anybody not already a signed up member of BAKS.

If you are however already a member, then you have until tomorrow night to request a table.

Don't panic though. As I believe I mentioned before, if you have a few items or surplus CB phibs you want to try to trade/swap or sell you can still bring these along and we'll find you a safe spot to put them for you. End of the day, our aim is to help our members to share CB phibs etc, even when they don't have enough to warrant a table. : victory: Just no car park trading is all. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> If you buy a litre of frosty jacks you'll get 4 free


Just googled it. Yach, can't stand cheapo cider! I'm very very picky when it comes to cider. lol I prefer real ale though anyway.

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Wolfenrook said:


> Just googled it. Yach, can't stand cheapo cider! I'm very very picky when it comes to cider. lol I prefer real ale though anyway.
> 
> Ade


K cider used to make up my saturday nights, once you got over the first sip, it wasnt too bad (8.4%) we have some cracking cider farms down here, you lads had rattler ?

p.s i am giddy, i appologies if i'm a bit huggy


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I went to the cider farm they make rattler last year. Cider is my drink, but I can't drink anything below bulmers, eurgh. 

Lucky for me they sell rattler in sainsburys, but my personal favorite is a Henry Westons at home or a stowford press can be found in good pubs.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

thats healeys cider farm, they make the magical strawberry wine i can find myself drinking bottle after bottle lol berry rattler is the beast. if you can ever get hold of it, cornish orchards is amazing, seriously goes down too well, its got a bit of a dry texture at first and then you get the sweet. they make it with different fruits aswell


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

on a serious note, me and the missus were wondering about the travel up. here's the options

1) get in from work, have a bit of tea and drive up, should take 4 1/2 - 5 hours, stay in the premier inn round the corner so she has a night sleep in her

2) get in, have tea, go sleep and set off 1am and get up there say 6am, book in hotel and she can get a few hours in before the show

3) drive up early morning, take our time like, go to the show and drive back that night after the show

so here are the issues, they are all based on the idea i'll need to get my frogs back home as soon as poss (should i get some)

1) when reading a recent review of the hotel, they say its not that great of an area and the hotel often has trouble with car theft, drunks etc

2) she's been driving 4-5months now and this'll be her first big jaunt really (we've had car issues whenever we've planned a test run, all those sorted now), i'll be doing the m5, is this okay driving on a saturday night, many drunks/boy racers on the road ?

cheers
Joe


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

My advice is to come up on the Saturday morning, go have a nose around Dartfrog, then book into a hotel. BUT don't book for the premier inn in Cannock, the reviews are right, Cannock is the Chav capital of the UK. Book one in either the Stafford area or the Wolverhampton area, both are fairly close (Wolverhampton is closer to Dartfrog too) and better areas.

The location advice is valid even if you come up Saturday night too, if you're working Saturday daytime which your post suggests.  You'd miss out on the Dartfrog visit, but could perhaps have a nose around Cannock chase Sunday morning, it's lovely for walking there. Or if you want to keep it hobby related, you could go to the Hollybush Garden centre on the Sunday morning, nose around the herp room and aquatics area, then have a nice lunch in the upstairs cafe there before driving the short distance to the venue. The chase is more Stafford side, Hollybush more Wolverhampton side. Stafford side has more country hotels, Wolverhampton side has better roads access and is closer.

That way your wife will be much more rested and in a better mood with you. :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

didnt realise dartfrog was so close, DAMN, mind he'll be at BAKS no ? i'd have booked the sat, but missus job changed half way through this happening like. as for wife, she wishes aha just the gf atm, but someday

cheers for the hotel advice man


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> thats healeys cider farm, they make the magical strawberry wine i can find myself drinking bottle after bottle lol berry rattler is the beast. if you can ever get hold of it, cornish orchards is amazing, seriously goes down too well, its got a bit of a dry texture at first and then you get the sweet. they make it with different fruits aswell


*cough* fancy donating a raffle prize. not that we're all alcoholics or anything *cough*


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Cannock case looks well nice Ade. Bet there's some rich pickings to be had


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's the naff bit of the chase James, you want Brocton coppice:-










Real trees there. :2thumb: The bad news though is there are alpine newts and chytrid on the chase too, so you wouldn't want to touch anything you found there for phib viv use.

Meefloaf, yup Dartfrog will be there. Sorry about the confusion with your GF, I usually take Mrs/Missus to indicate married. :lol2:

Jonny, one of the raffle prizes we have is a bit alcoholic (obviously for over 18s. lol). A selection of biscuits, cheese and a bottle of Kumala white wine. : victory: We have a second cheese prize without the wine too. It wouldn't be BAKS without cheese. Couldn't find any turkey basters in Asda sadly though. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

any juicy prizes from John this year?


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

anyone selling planted vivs at baks? might pop in on my way back from doncaster (or on the way)


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

creg said:


> anyone selling planted vivs at baks? might pop in on my way back from doncaster (or on the way)


Creg how about buying a great viv from dale then knocking mike up for some broms = your own planted viv :2thumb: (plus other bits of course)


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Creg how about buying a great viv from dale then knocking mike up for some broms = your own planted viv :2thumb: (plus other bits of course)


True maybe i'm being a bit lazy :lol2:

Usually though people who sell planted vivs do so at a fraction of what i would spend and they look better.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I rec you could do it cheaper mate from some of the pre-planted vivs I've seen at shows. Plus you get the added benefit of putting your own stamp on it. Sitting back... thinking damn... I did that


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, well worth the time and investment I'd say, and if you have to spread cost over a couple of paydays, more time to learn, culture and get things right


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

I shall pop in then and buy a viv, as long as i don't end up spending all my money at doncaster.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Right, shall be setting off straight from work tomoz and stopping over night around Bristol, maybe closer over night. Need a list of things I need should I purchase frogs etc ?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Creg, if you slipped one of the fellas on here 20 quid and gave them all the plants and whatnot they'd plant your viv for you, I've done it for people before and it still works out cheaper than buying a pre planted viv. Sweet talk Ade or Adam if you're in the west midlands. Ade did a complete planted tank as a demonstration at the last meeting so it doesnt have to be as complicated as you'd think.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Creg, you're not that far from me (I live in Wolverhampton), get a viv and I'll sort it for you at cost. I do things a bit differently though. :lol2: If you don't give a hoot about biosecurity (as in me using cuttings from my vivs) I can probably even save you some money on plants. All you'd need then is a viv, decor, substrate, broms off Mike, misting and drainage bits and bung me a bit for some fablon and the cuttings. : victory:

I tried to persuade Dale to bring a couple of planteds, but he's had that many orders he just hasn't got the time. Heck I think he's mainly taking orders for delivery on Sunday, as he's had an order from somebody for 10 vivs for collection at BAKS!!!!:gasp: He did say though he was bringing a hexagonal one that he'll be selling. Dartfrog brought a few vivs last time too. We'll also be giving away a DMS-Vivaria 50x40x40 in our raffle. : victory:

Meefloaf, come see me on the day and I'll guide you with what to get. We'll be having an info stand/table where you can get this sort of advice anyway.:2thumb:

James, he's given us a copy of his popular book on eliminating MBD. : victory: Should be plenty of good prizes though, we already know that DMS are donating that 50x40x40 I just mentioned. :no1: Odds are though that that particular little treat will be used for fund raising, like the planted 30cm cube and the 60x45x45 Exo were in April. 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Please be warned- committe member or not I'm still entering the raffle again this time. Other participants, you have been warned, I'm like a walking rabbits foot so you'd better buy plenty of tickets .


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just to respond to what Jonny just said.

ANYBODY can buy tickets for the fund raising raffle and tombola (although my wife and myself tend not to. lol). The raffle is ALWAYS drawn by a normal member selected at random however, with everybody been able to witness that it is done fairly. Jonny is just a seriously lucky sod, that and I suspect that he bought quite a few tickets last time.... :lol2: All funds raised go into the BAKS funds to help to pay for the costs of running a society and also buying prizes, paying for meetings etc.:thumb:

The free prize draw however is NOT open to committee members at all. This usually has at least 2 nice prizes in it, depending on what our sponsors donate.

Just thought I'd best say this now. lol

Ade


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Creg, you're not that far from me (I live in Wolverhampton), get a viv and I'll sort it for you at cost. I do things a bit differently though. :lol2: If you don't give a hoot about biosecurity (as in me using cuttings from my vivs) I can probably even save you some money on plants. All you'd need then is a viv, decor, substrate, broms off Mike, misting and drainage bits and bung me a bit for some fablon and the cuttings. : victory:


:gasp: That's a very kind offer. I'm only in halesowen, about 10 miles from wolvo. I'll see what kind of viv i can get on the day, not after anything huge or extravagant, interested in this hexagonal one depending on the price, i want to do this as cheaply as possible (already spent a grand this year) thinking of doing a background-less viv and will collect wood from my local forests to save some money. Already have some hydro-fleece and leca if that's needed too.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

How much are tickets and do I buy them on the day? Raffle, that is.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Just to respond to what Jonny just said.
> 
> ANYBODY can buy tickets for the fund raising raffle and tombola (although my wife and myself tend not to. lol). The raffle is ALWAYS drawn by a normal member selected at random however, with everybody been able to witness that it is done fairly. Jonny is just a seriously lucky sod, that and I suspect that he bought quite a few tickets last time.... :lol2: All funds raised go into the BAKS funds to help to pay for the costs of running a society and also buying prizes, paying for meetings etc.:thumb:
> 
> ...


Yep, it was all drawn fairly by some random crowd member. I actually only bought one ticket, thats why folk need to be scared . Tbh even being on the committee I'm happy to put money in to the pot and the raffle is as good away as any .

Yeah the members raffle is not for us lot but there were some ace prizes last time, definately worth coming on the day just to be involved with that.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

creg said:


> thinking of doing a background-less viv


Don't get smurfy started on backgroundless vivs :Na_Na_Na_Na: we'll be here all day.



creg said:


> will collect wood from my local forests to save some money


Stay out of the chase, apparently is rife with chytrid.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

mattbeighton said:


> How much are tickets and do I buy them on the day? Raffle, that is.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4


Anybody coming on the day will be entered in to the free prize draw.
For the other raffle it was £5 a ticket but again,some great prizes and all the money goes to making sure we can keep putting these meets on.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> £5 a ticket


rudy hell :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: that's nearly a packet of marlboro - inflation


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Come have a chat with me at the meeting bud, we can sort out what you need etc.  The leca would certainly help if you don't get a viv with a fitted false bottom, I'd recommend using nylong insect netting though if you have to go that route. Hydrofleece and weed fabric wick water terribly! Believe me, I have a HUGE bulk roll of the weed fabric I bought a few years back to use for vivs, then discovered how badly it wicks, I used the fleece in my bi exo viv and it's always been prone to soggy substrate. I wont be able to sort you out on the same day anyway, as going to see Bill Bailey that night, so we'll be seriously rushed once BAKS finishes. lol How close you are though can just drop by another day perhaps. Plus that way you can see my vivs for yourself, decide if you want me anywhere near yours. lol

I don't think the hexagonal has a false bottom. I wont go into what he was asking for it etc, somebody might get shirty with me and insist this thread gets moved into classifieds. lmao Nice big viv though for sure.

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

By what I need, I meant like a cool box to carry them in


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> rudy hell :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: that's nearly a packet of marlboro - inflation


Then you realise how much an exo terra 60 x 45 x 45 costs, a decorated 30cm cube costs, and that the cheese and biscuits costs more than £5 when you add in the cool bag it comes in too. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Suddenly £5 is really good value. :lol2: That said, we all tried to convince our treasurer/fund raising co-ordinator to drop it down a bit, on the lower price=more people buying, but she's having none of it. :lol2: Oh well, you could always go buy a viv for far more money, at least that way you are guaranteed to get it, and not some delicious cheese. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Tickets you get from the fund raising table from she who shall not be named, aka my Mrs....:flrt: Or Sauron as she is know on some days.... :lol2:

One ring to rule them all, made of titanium and exchanged in Gretna Green.........:whistling2: Ok so strictly speaking it's 2 rings as we both have one, but that stops been funny then....

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> By what I need, I meant like a cool box to carry them in


If you are buying frogs, bring either a cool box (with some form of loose packing, eg. newspaper) and if it's a cold day a heat pack wrapped in newspaper (Superdrug or Boots, pain section). Bring this in with you, DON'T leave it in the car as if you do it will get cold whilst you are in the meeting. We really frown at folks who carry frogs away in carrier bags, and I'd bet some of our table holders will flat refuse to let you.:whip::lol2:

Ade


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Come have a chat with me at the meeting bud, we can sort out what you need etc.  The leca would certainly help if you don't get a viv with a fitted false bottom, I'd recommend using nylong insect netting though if you have to go that route. Hydrofleece and weed fabric wick water terribly! Believe me, I have a HUGE bulk roll of the weed fabric I bought a few years back to use for vivs, then discovered how badly it wicks, I used the fleece in my bi exo viv and it's always been prone to soggy substrate. I wont be able to sort you out on the same day anyway, as going to see Bill Bailey that night, so we'll be seriously rushed once BAKS finishes. lol How close you are though can just drop by another day perhaps. Plus that way you can see my vivs for yourself, decide if you want me anywhere near yours. lol
> 
> I don't think the hexagonal has a false bottom. I wont go into what he was asking for it etc, somebody might get shirty with me and insist this thread gets moved into classifieds. lmao Nice big viv though for sure.
> 
> Ade


Just been told by the old man i can only do one show sunday :cussing: lol (i don't drive unfortunately). I used the hydrofleece in my old exo terra and i agree water just didn't seem able to pass through it. I wouldn't have expected you to help me out the same day i'll pm you the week after or something when i can afford the lighting and stuff, you've got more energy than me noway i couldn't go for a night out after doing a show in the day :notworthy: would very much like to see your collection, much better to see in person than photos.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Don't get smurfy started on backgroundless vivs :Na_Na_Na_Na: we'll be here all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay out of the chase, apparently is rife with chytrid.


:lol2:

Luckily i live right next to a coppice and a park so will be looking round them tomorrow :no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ahh well, shame we wont see you at BAKS.

I am sure you'll be able to find one suitable at Doncaster though, although try to avoid exos they take a lot of modifying for darts (assuming that's what it'll be for).

The offer stands to decorate and plant it for you, wherever you get it from. Good excuse to do another viv. :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah pretty gutted i wanted to do both, already agreed to pick a couple things up at Doncaster aswell. Won't buy an exo terra i'm not a fan of them anymore, all my viv's are custom made now. Yeah darts is what i'm after, leucs or azureus most likely. Cheers for the offer to decorate and plant it for me etc because i have no creativeness or imagination whatsoever lol. I'll probably pm you within the next 2 weeks once i can afford everything i need.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

It was asked earlier but I don't think it was answered. 
Do I need to bring proof of membership, or will I be on a list as such? 




"The laminated book of dreams"


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Either way bud, the proof helps, but we also have member lists on the door.

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

is my number on the link in the email, check your membership status etc, has ID at the top ?

p.s got coolbox, heat pads and some form of cornish alcohol lol


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not going to lie, now I know the whole mention of cheese relates to a near unwinnable (if legend has it) raffle rather than an open cheese plate, I've lost a lot of confidence in this event. I'd nearly sacrifice the frogs for a good cheese plate. Though I am quite drunk.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> is my number on the link in the email, check your membership status etc, has ID at the top ?
> 
> p.s got coolbox, heat pads and some form of cornish alcohol lol


Don't panic Joe, reason you can't find it is I haven't sent yours out yet. I have to do it manually, and you can probably imagine how bonkers things are. Don't worry though, just tell them your names on the door, we'll give you a membership card there and then anyway, complete with membership number on it.

Ade


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Don't panic Joe, reason you can't find it is I haven't sent yours out yet. I have to do it manually, and you can probably imagine how bonkers things are. Don't worry though, just tell them your names on the door, we'll give you a membership card there and then anyway, complete with membership number on it.
> 
> Ade


In my previous life I was a professional web developer. If there is anything I can do in this regards to help with BAKS and the automation thereof, let me know.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Wolfenrook said:


> Don't panic Joe, reason you can't find it is I haven't sent yours out yet. I have to do it manually, and you can probably imagine how bonkers things are. Don't worry though, just tell them your names on the door, we'll give you a membership card there and then anyway, complete with membership number on it.
> 
> Ade


awesome!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It`s a pity Creg couldn`t come round on the Saturday night and join in our mini frog meet Ade :bash:.


Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Creg how about buying a great viv from dale *then knocking mike up*


 
Now THAT worries me :mf_dribble:


Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

creg said:


> Yeah darts is what i'm after, leucs or azureus most likely.


 
Now that IS a shame as I`ll have some cracking Azureus froglets with me.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> It`s a pity Creg couldn`t come round on the Saturday night and join in our mini frog meet Ade :bash:.
> 
> 
> Mike


Heh Mike, if we had the space he'd be welcome. You've been to my house though, the living room is absolutely tiny.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

mattbeighton said:


> In my previous life I was a professional web developer. If there is anything I can do in this regards to help with BAKS and the automation thereof, let me know.


Thanks Matt

We do have an automated system, it even sends out membership numbers, the problem is though if I just rely on that we only have an online record of who's joined etc. The process of sending out proof of membership to everybody forces me to keep written records, which allows us to monitor attendance etc without needing a computer at the meetings. It's annoying and tiresome but sadly just has to be done.

Oh yeah, and when we tried to get it to indicate when somebodies membership expired it did this by banning them from the BAKS site.... :lol2: Needless to say I disabled that feature, not least as I was one of the people it banned. lol So much fun going through the mySQL tables editing my record to unban myself just to get back on...:censor:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> You've been to my house though, the living room is absolutely tiny.
> 
> Ade


That's because your so damn big Ade lmao.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Well yeah, there is that... :lol2:

Joe, I just caught up with the proofs, if you check your email you should find you have yours now. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Wolfenrook said:


> Well yeah, there is that... :lol2:
> 
> Joe, I just caught up with the proofs, if you check your email you should find you have yours now. : victory:
> 
> Ade


:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Whilst I remember, if you came in April with a silver membership you DON'T need to resub for another silver. You are ALREADY a member, as such all that you need to do is come to the meeting and pay £4 on the door to get in.

Those who paid for gold back then don't need to pay anything, they just need to register their presence.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just so folks know, the site membership subs system is now turned off until after Sunday. Reason been I'm going to be just too darn busy to get membership details out to folks now before the meeting tomorrow. You can still join on the door however.

See some of you soon. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

All these silver and gold are still confusing the matters Ade. I think you should still have one set membership that runs from Jan - Jan (entitling one to be either in our out and can come to any meet or event). Surely this is less confusing and less paperwork....


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You already suggested that once James, and the committee considered your suggestion and voted against it.

Again thanks for your suggestion, however it's not going to happen.

Cheers

Ade


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

A few pics of vivs for the meet tomorrow these are all ready sold sorry


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

thats all folks


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

Tomorrow is it the biggest event in the british amphibian scene.


so come on lets support it if we can.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

You have been busy D!

Granted Ade and I'm not having a bash. The fact that people keep raising the membership issue whether or not by notification or type suggests that it may not be a clear as you would like.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Setting off from a nice humid and misty Cornwall, see you tomoz x


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> You have been busy D!
> 
> Granted Ade and I'm not having a bash. The fact that people keep raising the membership issue whether or not by notification or type suggests that it may not be a clear as you would like.


Person, not people James. lol

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

In other terms, James shut up and go sit in the corner.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice vivs that Dale, I'm jealous :lol2:


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> In other terms, James shut up and go sit in the corner.


Not at all James, it was thank you for your suggestion, and yes we did indeed listen and examine your suggestion. Just that right now we don't feel that we can make the change you suggested as we feel that it would be to the detriment of our members. : victory:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Currently sat in taunton and dean services awaiting either a macDonalds or a sandwich. The excitement is unbearable lol.

I can't reply on the baks forums, something about servers redirecting. About frogs at the show, milk frogs purrrrlease be there lol

P.s no food till the next stop, damn


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I've had the same problem with my phone about too many redirects. 



Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> I've had the same problem with my phone about too many redirects.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Me too!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Was working on mine just now so it must be just the odd glitch with the servers.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Was working on mine just now so it must be just the odd glitch with the servers.
> 
> Mike


Yes working for me also.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Must be, as working fine on my phone in both Firefox and Chrome. So aye, must have been the server having a senior moment, or some annoying search bot was spidering the site or something.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Today's the day folks, and here at the manic maison were busy with last minute preparation! Hope to see some of you later! :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm about twelve miles away, just put a English breakfast in me, don't understand peoples love of fried bread.

I shall see you in the car park, you can't miss the missus' green pugut


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sat watching Mike tub his Azureas froglets, and Jonny's leuc froglets, whilst writing up a rota for the team. : victory: Bloody gorgeous Azureas, some of them are sky blue!!!!

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm just glad I've only got the one viv sat empty, can see me falling in love with alot of frogs


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Sat watching Mike tub his Azureas froglets, and Jonny's leuc froglets, whilst writing up a rota for the team. : victory: Bloody gorgeous Azureas, some of them are sky blue!!!!
> 
> Ade


I hope he's got his eye on my FBTs as well. Will I need to bring anything to transport them in, or has Chris packed them well?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

And I'm here, oops, thought it may have taken longer to find than this lol in the back car park


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice to meet some of you today, just made it home.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

How did it go?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Got some lovely frogs from dartfrog, Ronny and Adam are a bloody nightmare to go shopping with

Had a lovely day thanks to all I spoke to, was lovely to finally meet with you guys, much love


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Wish I could of made it. Would of been great to meet you guys who have been helping me.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

zekee said:


> Wish I could of made it. Would of been great to meet you guys who have been helping me.


Lol you'd have come out with sixteen frogs, twenty fruitfly cultures and a 'sounds of dartfrogs' cd


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> Got some lovely frogs from dartfrog, Ronny and Adam are a bloody nightmare to go shopping with
> 
> Had a lovely day thanks to all I spoke to, was lovely to finally meet with you guys, much love


I warned you. I told you what would happen and it happened . You won't be disappointed fella, I'm just watching mine now and I'm over the moon with them. I'll slap some pics up in a bit. Was ace to meet you and your Mrs, roll on next years shows :2thumb:.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Likewise, I'll wear me flatcap next year too lol. Yours you got from mike are stunning, wish I had another viv I couldve put Stu's gorgeous tincs in


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> Likewise, I'll wear me flatcap next year too lol. Yours you got from mike are stunning, wish I had another viv I couldve put Stu's gorgeous tincs in


You've got til April to get one ready


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Its already done and I'm not even home yet! Lol

Only an hour away now, the missus would like to thank everyone for making her feel at home, she was worried she'd feel out of place etc, very much cheers guys


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I enjoyed myself. I got some lovely little frogs who have already munched down some fruitflies and again had a good chat with stu.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I'm sat with Julia somewhere on the M6 eating a KFC lol. 
I'll post again later when I get a minute.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Well I'm sat with Julia somewhere on the M6 eating a KFC lol.
> I'll post again later when I get a minute.
> 
> 
> Mike


Was great to catch up again mate, thank you for the frogs and thank you for saving my arse with those cultures, it's very much appreciated and what makes our little society just that that bit different :flrt:.

Send The Colonel my best and have a safe journey home.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

First up thanks to the BAKS team for putting up with us all and making it happen,cheers lads,

Joe, I really wanted to chat more,I'm bloody hopeless at these events,apologies mate.I seem to get pulled always and never spend enough time gassing to the folks I intend to.I didn't even get round all the tables for a looksee...bonkers!! Mate the best of luck with your Leucs,they might be the recommended first frog,but they really are so much more than just that,have a ball with 'em buddy. I think although they weren't exactly what you were after,you will probably get more out of them than you realize at this time,tell me i'm wrong in six months bro:2thumb: Joe we will be hanging on to a few of the tinc kids,i'm trying to prove out a method for rearing so if things do go well for you and you really are interested,tell me mate,we'll sort it sometime.
Jonny I missed you completely,shame I think I might have been looking for the wrong guy:bash:,come say hello next time bro,we'll be there,haven't missed one yet.
Andy thanks for catching up mate,great to chat for a while and see what you have been up to

Thanks all cool day out
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Your welcome Jon.
It was great to meet people again both old and new faces.
At least this time I managed to get away for a chat with some of the others.
It was nice to meet you Meefloaf.
Glad your Mrs enjoyed herself too, sorry I forgot her name it's a bad habit of mine.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Ade, had more than enough time to chat, don't worry about it, you were very busy and worried lol.

Mike, no worries, I pride myself on manners, however I'm terrible at introducing people

As for the frogs, I'd looked at them on dartfrog the other day and wished I had a viv for them, didn't realise I did, did Adam used to work on QVC ?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> First up thanks to the BAKS team for putting up with us all and making it happen,cheers lads,
> 
> Joe, I really wanted to chat more,I'm bloody hopeless at these events,apologies mate.I seem to get pulled always and never spend enough time gassing to the folks I intend to.I didn't even get round all the tables for a looksee...bonkers!! Mate the best of luck with your Leucs,they might be the recommended first frog,but they really are so much more than just that,have a ball with 'em buddy. I think although they weren't exactly what you were after,you will probably get more out of them than you realize at this time,tell me i'm wrong in six months bro:2thumb: Joe we will be hanging on to a few of the tinc kids,i'm trying to prove out a method for rearing so if things do go well for you and you really are interested,tell me mate,we'll sort it sometime.
> Jonny I missed you completely,shame I think I might have been looking for the wrong guy:bash:,come say hello next time bro,we'll be there,haven't missed one yet.
> ...



No problems fella, I was sat on door duties with Adam for most of the meet, I gave you the briefest of hellos but you were deep on conversation with somebody so you can be forgiven for not seeing me. I was the chap in the Darth Vader shirt trying to not look like I was trying to win the raffle .

At the next meeting I'll try to make sure I have a proper chat with you matey and try not to buy your mysties. Again .


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

So, some pics :no1:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> At the next meeting I'll try to make sure I have a proper chat with you matey and try not to buy your mysties. Again .


You'll get me to instead lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cracking photos Jon.
Your going to have great fun with them.

Was great to be able to have a chat with you and Shaz again Stu 
As always your frogs looked great, keep up the good work.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

had my first fun experience with fruitflies, jesus, froggies are leaving them be for now, he went up my pothos and she hid away under a pile of leaves, can just see her head poking out


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Great to meet you all finally!

Had a great day - spent most of it desperately wishing I had a space for another viv and money for some new frogs.

Maybe I'll have something ready for April.


Really good to put a lot of faces to the names on here. Even better to find that you're all such a good bunch of people!


Look forward to seeing you all again soon,

Cheers


Andy


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I had a really good time, even if I was even more tired this time. :lol2: Spending the entire meeting walking around chatting to people, making sure folks are happy, wow but it's tiring compared to sitting doing a viv building demo. :gasp: I'm glad I did though, it was really nice to actually spend time meeting at talking to folks.

Joe, you're an awesome bloke, really enjoyed chatting with you and your girlfriend. No way do we do "feel out of place" at BAKS meeting, EVERYBODY is welcome and they always seem to be able to find somebody to talk to, even if they don't like phibs. :2thumb:

Plasma, by any chance were you the chap in the black suit? I ask as I tried to say hi to him, but he looked really startled and moved away fast when I did. :lol2:

The turnout was small, as expected really given the clash, however the feel was excellent, and there was a really good variety of "stuff" there for sure.

I was flat broke pretty much, until I sold my cuttings, but came away with 2 new BAKS committee members. I wont name and shame them, they can come forward when they're ready and fess up to who they are. What I will say is that they both worked VERY hard today, demonstrating a true dedication to helping to make BAKS work, and both really earned their places.:notworthy:

I took some nice photos of some of the tables, but better yet I managed to get some really good photographs of the prize giving, so I'll get these published on the BAKS site soon, with maybe a select few on here too. : victory:

Oh and despite the small turnout, thanks to the generosity of those who came, buying lots of draw tickets, we made enough to book the venue for April. There shouldn't be any clashes on the date, especially as we've been able to give you folks way more notice, and it gives us a date to work towards getting folks to book tables. We already have some great definites sorted from our regular supporters. :no1:

I have to finish with this nauseating quote of my reply to one of you when you thanked us for setting up the meeting, don't thank us for setting it up, without you folks supporting BAKS it'd be nothing.

Onwards folks!

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Unfortunately I wasn't the guy cool enough to wear a suit. 

I was the one in the black jumper(i regretted that) I won the thermo hydrometer in the raffle. 

It was a small event, very different feeling to the another meeting I attended a couple of weeks ago, but this suited me down to the ground. I get a bit withdrawn when it is hectic. 

It was great to meet others as well, like meefloaf. I hope your pair are as great as they looked :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> I was the one in the black jumper(i regretted that) I won the thermo hydrometer in the raffle.


I was wondering who you were!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea. I picked up Darren.rl on the way through and I arrived with him. I did almost introduce myself to you, but I never got the chance.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

anyone else think the guy in the suit looked like 










tho, collecting frogs, not bounties. he was pimping


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ahhh now I now who you are, spike to you a couple of times. Don't worry, the shyness at meestings gets easier with each one. I don't like really big meetings either though still.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

It's scarier if the guy is 7ft tall hehe

Sent from that there internets using pipes and whatnot.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The sent bit isn't my fault, it's the tapatalk app adding it when I use my Nexus 7, despite the fact I told it ages ago not to do that. lol

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> Yea. I picked up Darren.rl on the way through and I arrived with him. I did almost introduce myself to you, but I never got the chance.


See, now I know what you look like I'll actually come over and say hello next time . You actually look suspiciously like a mate of mine and it took me a while toconvince myself that you weren't him :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> The sent bit isn't my fault, it's the tapatalk app adding it when I use my Nexus 7, despite the fact I told it ages ago not to do that. lol
> 
> Ade


Don't tell porkies, I think you deliberately type it at the bottom of all your posts just to look super cool.

Sent from a laptop made of diamonds from the moon.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

the biggest revelation from yesterday is the fact you've both not seen the video of the monkey making love to a frog video


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Oddly it's just not something I ever googled Joe. :lol2:

My biggest revelation was that Cornish strawberry wine is DELICIOUS. :lol2:

Oh and that what Adam and Jonny did at the April meeting is actually harder work than everything else we have to do! I was exhausted after spending pretty much the entire meeting checking folks were happy, chatting etc as it meant I was stood almost constantly, doing circuits around the room. :gasp:

I think Jonny actually much preferred been on the door with his lovely wife, given as he wouldn't let anybody take over from him I'm told. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Oh and that what Adam and Jonny did at the April meeting is actually harder work than everything else we have to do! I was exhausted after spending pretty much the entire meeting checking folks were happy, chatting etc as it meant I was stood almost constantly, doing circuits around the room. :gasp:


Told you so 



> I think Jonny actually much preferred been on the door with his lovely wife, given as he wouldn't let anybody take over from him I'm told. :lol2:


Oi, by the time I'd figured out how the door system worked and had adjusted my eyes to that ridiculously small font there wasn't much point letting anybody else take over :lol2:.

I'll happily resume my previous position of awesome-sociable-walking-around-guy at the next April meeting though if you like : victory:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ade / comittee members

are they any figures? or expamle is there a compasion on how many turned up this time from April? or how many more members have joined this year? 

its always good to see the growth of these things, unfotunalty i couldnt attend due to car issues but always intrested in how the meet is going and how the hobby and this meet is growing


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

We haven't crunched the numbers yet, however we could see visually that attendance was way down. This was expected though thanks to the unintended clash. We've taken steps to ensure that we don't clash with any of the main shows or meetings in future, short of them changing their dates to clash with ours. :lol2: That's a big part of the reason that we've published the date for April so soon, we hope that other organisers of newer events will make the same effort to not clash with us, as well as just giving our members plenty of time to book time off etc. : victory:

As to for the year, membership hasn't change particularly, however the attendance figures in April were MUCH higher than those for our first meeting back in 2012. As I said to some folks yesterday though, as long as we can get enough funds to cover the costs of running BAKS and meetings we will continue to do so, even if the ocassional meeting is poorly attended. In time I am sure that more folks will come along. : victory:

We're all happy to admit that the dates clash yesterday was a mammoth :censor: up that we will work very hard to avoid happening again. It was just really fortunate that the small number of people who came a) really had a good time and b) pretty much made sure through their generosity that we could continue. BAKS thanks these people warmly, you know who you all are. We still had a nice variety of phibs and also inverts there, just less people through the doors. I am sure that the folks who managed to come along will back this claim. :lol2: 

Ade


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> So, some pics :no1:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Sorry to derail here, What camera you got Jon? Some really nice close ups there. You use an extra lens or? 

Lovely frogs! seen them a few weeks back at Mikes! Congrats :mf_dribble:

Im making it my mission to go in April sick of missing out! :devil::devil:

Wont be turning up in my stockings though! I'll stick to jeans. 
Were still strangers really........Innapropriate to say the least!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Liam Yule said:


> Sorry to derail here, What camera you got Jon? Some really nice close ups there. You use an extra lens or?
> 
> Lovely frogs! seen them a few weeks back at Mikes! Congrats :mf_dribble:
> 
> ...


It's a Nikon D50 with a standard lens. The top one is cropped the others haven't been edited in any way. The thing is it shoots at such a high res that when cropped you lose next to no quality so you can achieve macro photos without having to get so close if that makes sense? I'll post the original when I get in and you'll be able to see what I've done if you like .

Cheers bud, they're cracking frogs and I'm loving the orange colouration of them. They're so bold it's shocking compared to my auratus- I was sat with my head practically in the viv taking pics last night and watching them pick off springs and they couldn't care less that I was there :lol2:.

You definately should do, it's a small meet but that's what's so awesome about it. Even though I didn't win the sodding raffle..........


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

That's so funny Jon. I have a Nikon d50... The 40x zoom? 

What settings do you usually have for your frogs. I can't seem to capture thm well enough so never upload photos I capture with it .


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I have the 3100D, so I know exactly what you mean. Set to save in raw format you can get a macro from 3 feet way just by cropping. : victory: It's how I got this pic:-










Love Nikon cameras.

Oh and derail away, it's all good and all sort of related. BAKS is about the hobby and hobbyists, so if it has any link however tenuous then it's on topic. :no1::lol2:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Speaking of tenuous, what do you think of what we found today?










Is it canabalism that I am planning to eat some of these? :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

I think I made a mistake I think mines the p550 with the 40x .... So crap with cameras  mmmmmm haribossss


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I`ve had a busy day trying to get untired and sorting out my new vivs from Dale.
But the new frogs I brought home (Citronellas) are doing awesome and are so bold it`s unreal.
They`ve taken to climbing all over the glass etc.
I`ve just to get their new home built for them and get them in there.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

the strawberry wine is always awesome, popped in there once and they were doing 6bottles for £35, nearly bought twelve, the six didnt last the week lol

Mike's frogs were beauties, I fell in love with Johnny's that he'd brought along, luckily dartfrog did too, tho if i'm honest, mike's were just sublime *shakes fist at Johnny*


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> Mike's frogs were beauties, I fell in love with Johnny's that he'd brought along, luckily dartfrog did too, tho if i'm honest, mike's were just sublime *shakes fist at Johnny*


They are but yours aren't too bad I suppose . I'm definitely still up for swapping offspring when they breed so we've got frogs from different bloodlines if you are. Also then _technically_ you'll have some of Mike's frogs too :no1:.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

deffo up for that :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Oddly it's just not something I ever googled Joe. :lol2:
> 
> My biggest revelation was that Cornish strawberry wine is DELICIOUS. :lol2:
> 
> ...


Luckily Jonnys lovely wife was the only one able to read the members list. Also by her keeping Jonny on the door I was unable to talk him into spending more money. Although he did have his eyes on Stu's misties and tincs.

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Everybody had their eyes on Stu's mysties and tincs, even me. :lol2: Stu will tell you, I was drooling over them for a while.:flrt:

I was also drooling over DarrenRL's intermedius, Mike's Azureas, the axolotls on the caudata.org table, the flower beetles on the tables Ken, Jen, Neil and Diane were sharing........

What gorgeous weather we had too! Seeing Stu in his vest was a bit of a fright for me though. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: I don't blame him though, even with the outside doors propped wide open it was seriously warm in there! I only got 1 pint of Guiness the whole time too! Terrible it is!!

Ade


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Did anyone else get a cookie from shaz? My god, I was drooling over frogs and cookies:lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

Just like to say a big thank you for letting us have a table or two.

Really enjoyed ourselves, met and chatted to many nice and informative people.

An extra plus was winning the main prize in the raffle :gasp:, think its the first thing I have ever won :2thumb:. I have now got my eyes on the euromillions jackpot tomorrow :2thumb:.

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> Did anyone else get a cookie from shaz? My god, I was drooling over frogs and cookies:lol2:


 
I did. Yuuuuummmmmy.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

we must find out who the man in the suit was


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, the mysterious MIB. lol

I mainly want to find out so that I can assure him that I'm not as scary as I look. lol

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

As The Gatekeeper I _could_ reveal who he was. But I won't


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You're mean!  lol


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bad news. 
One of my four passed away last night. 3 of the four where very bold and active and were eating. The one who passed was very shy, but I didn't want to disturb them by pulling there tank apart. I always kept visual on him and even saw him eat. I think the stress of the move was too much for him, coming from Hamm last week and then the 3 hour drive home from baks Sunday. 

The temperatures are 22-24 max (with digital thermometer) I am not using a hygrometer but the tank has condensation on all four walls and is visually very humid. I don't think it is the husbandry  

Obviously very upset atm, I don't know if there is more I could have done for him.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea, thinking about the journey they have made in 2 weeks and the amount of different containers/vivs they have been in. The other 3 are all active and eating, still wary of me and will hop to there hiding place if they spot me.

They are in a 30cm cube as there grow out tank, it is heavily planted (for a 30cm cube) and has a lot of cover and hiding spots for them which will hopefully make them feel more secure. I might try them on wingless mels today, rather than flightless hydei.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

sorry to hear about your frog mate, hopefully its just the stress that effected this one


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Callum was collecting his frogs from Marc, as I mentioned Marc had brought them back from Hamm for him and was letting him collect them from the meeting.

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> Yea, thinking about the journey they have made in 2 weeks and the amount of different containers/vivs they have been in. The other 3 are all active and eating, still wary of me and will hop to there hiding place if they spot me.
> 
> They are in a 30cm cube as there grow out tank, it is heavily planted (for a 30cm cube) and has a lot of cover and hiding spots for them which will hopefully make them feel more secure. I might try them on wingless mels today, rather than flightless hydei.


Sorry to hear about that mate. Thats a shame... These things happen and it wasnt your fault! Glad you finally got your frogs and sorry if im a complete idiot and missed it - What did you end up getting?

Liam


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes. I was just collecting frogs from marc. It was very kind of him to bring them for me. 

I got terribs mate. They are so much better looking in real life. Lets hope the rest do alright.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> Yes. I was just collecting frogs from marc. It was very kind of him to bring them for me.
> 
> I got terribs mate. They are so much better looking in real life. Lets hope the rest do alright.


They are amazing! Won't be disappointed. I'm sure they will be mate! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Everybody had their eyes on Stu's mysties and tincs, even me. :lol2: Stu will tell you, I was drooling over them for a while.:flrt:
> 
> I was also drooling over DarrenRL's intermedius, Mike's Azureas, the axolotls on the caudata.org table, the flower beetles on the tables Ken, Jen, Neil and Diane were sharing........
> 
> ...


I saw some flower beetles for the first time at donny and i must say i was very tempted, maybe at the next show i'll get some.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> Callum was collecting his frogs from Marc, as I mentioned Marc had brought them back from Hamm for him and was letting him collect them from the meeting.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.


Marc is really helpful like that.
I was in his shop the day before BAKS and prebooked some lovely Citronellas he had and which he kindly took over to the BAKS meet for me to save having them spend an extra night in a tub.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Callum I'm sorry for ya mate,as before this is probably down to stress and just one of those things,I totally don't think you should blame yourself,on any level. Watch the rest hard though mate,but be real gentle around them,you know what I mean,nothing to shock them/disturbance to a minimum. Not too much food;overfeeding can also stress them. They hate having too many flies crawling all over them. Mate I'm sure you are aware of this stuff,but tis always worth chucking these things out there. Good luck kiddo,I'm always gutted when someone looses something,it happens to all of us,don't matter how hard one tries
best

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stu is right Callum.
The frogs had probably been pretty done in with all the travelling and stressed to hell.
Most can cope with it but just now and again there`s one who just can`t.
Don`t beat yourself up and be happy with the ones that are okay and I`m sure you`ll have loads of fun with them.

Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have said it in a couple of PMs, it is just one of those lessons. Just a really harsh one. 
The three remainders are all active, bold and eating like its going out of fashion, so that is a good sign. I have had a positive response from marc as well, just to add another point to his great reputation. 

I will just take this and do all i can for the trio. 

To make this thread positive again. The three are doing great, here is a picture of them in there 30cm grow out viv. 










whilst he would allow me to take a close up, my phone camera is particularity shite with that lighting and it was just blurry. 10 points if you can spot all 3 lol.

edit: the tank is quite "messy" as in with cuttings and plants, leaf litter and decor everywhere. I did this to allow them to feel more secure, i am thinking of putting a bit of banana at the front of the viv for the flies to group at though, or do you think i should just remove some bits?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> I have had a positive response from marc as well, just to add another point to his great reputation.


Considering he was only a glorified courior that's good of him to give a toss, he's a good bloke is our Marc


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Considering he was only a glorified courior that's good of him to give a toss, he's a good bloke is our Mars


exactly.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

it's a shame he's not part of the forum - he would be able to give some great advice/help and of course it would no doubt benefit his business etc.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Cornish-J said:


> it's a shame he's not part of the forum - he would be able to give some great advice/help and of course it would no doubt benefit his business etc.


probably would get to told off for touting his wares


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

yer it is a shame the guy is one of the top people in the uk with amphibs, but he stays away from forums due to a few self obsessed people that think they know how to run a business when they are just able to run a tap and like other who stand up for them selves they get branded trouble makers.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

DmsVivaria said:


> yer it is a shame the guy is one of the top people in the uk with amphibs, but he stays away from forums due to a few self obsessed people that think they know how to run a business when they are just able to run a tap and like other who stand up for them selves they get branded trouble makers.


 
That's more or less why he doesn`t post on here.
The first time I spoke up for Marc I had an admin (now an ex admin) PM me and start going on about me being a mate of his etc etc and spouting about all the crap she had supposedly had off him.
When I called Marc and told him what was said he told me the real story and offered to show me the proof.
So we had a good laugh about it and that's when he told me why he doesn`t post on here.
I`ve had so much help from Marc in the past its unreal, it`s a shame he doesn`t get the recognition he deserves.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not dictating what folks can post, if you chose to ignore me that's your choice, but could I request that we don't turn this thread into what could easily degenerate into a flame war between people who like Marc and people who don't?

We all have our opinions when it comes to various people in the hobby, I'm just asking that folks take care with what they post on this thread. It been BAKS related I'd prefer it not to degenerate into a flame war is all.

Thanks

Ade


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

Internet forum, discussion board on the Internet, I am just singing my praise for mark as that is my opinion and people that don't like mark are entitled to there's some one asked about mark so I gave my opinion. don't see the chance of a war.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm saying nothing more on this. I made my request, it's up to you whether you go with it or not.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

On a more cheerful note.... I thought you folks might like to see some of the prize draw and raffle winners. :2thumb:

First prize winner in our free prize draw, prize donated by Dartfrog:-










Second prize winner in our free prize draw, prize donated by Arcadia Reptile:-










Third prize in our free prize draw, Meefloaf!!! lol. Prize donated by Dartfrog:-










First prize winner in our raffle, prize donated by DMS-Vivaria:-










Second prize winner in our raffle, it's STU!!!! Prize donated by Repti-Liscious:-










It really was a hot day! We had to leave the emergency exit doors open to stop the room from getting too hot!

Ade


----------



## Cliff86 (Jun 4, 2012)

1st prize in the free draw is a topper book, a must for any newt enthusiast!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Andy wasn`t half enjoying himself in front of the camera :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Cliff86 said:


> 1st prize in the free draw is a topper book, a must for any newt enthusiast!


It was a signed copy too, the prize winner got to go over and meet the author to get it personally signed for them. : victory:

Ade


----------

